

Ask HN:  Meetups in the Bay Area? - j_baker

I'll be moving to the Bay Area next week.  I've searched all the usual websites and there are a <i>lot</i> of things out there.  What are some good meetups for a Hacker?  I'm interested in just about anything intellectually stimulating.  Bonus points if I can meet a lot of HNers!
======
limedaring
Seconded <http://superhappydevhouse.org/>

I'd also recommend <http://www.meetup.com/thestartupwaffles/> (if you're an
entrepreneur), or any of the weekend hacker events like
<http://startupweekend.org/>, [http://www.meetup.com/sv-
gtug/pages/GTUG_Campout:_Silicon_Va...](http://www.meetup.com/sv-
gtug/pages/GTUG_Campout:_Silicon_Valley/) are good as well.

------
ether
There's a HeyZap fundraise party next week where many people from Ycombinator
seems to be attending.

------
LeBlanc
Hackers and Founders is a great group that meets up every other week. I've
been to two of their events and everyone has been really awesome. There is a
meetup this upcoming thursday in SF.

<http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders/>

------
andymoe
I like this one: <http://www.meetup.com/iphonedevsf/>

There are also a lot of other cool things going on at the regular meetup
location.

------
_delirium
This is a large hackathon that happens every 6-8 weeks or so:
<http://superhappydevhouse.org/>

